# Fish tank lights won't work



## jesus2324 (Aug 28, 2010)

hello everyone, my question was i woke up one morning to one of my lights on my 55 gallon fish tank turned off, i replaced the light bulb with a new one and it still didn't want to turn on, when i tried the old light bulb with the hood that did work it turned on, how can i fix the one thats messed up, did it maybe get wet from the evaporating water..


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Does it have a replaceable starter?


----------



## jesus2324 (Aug 28, 2010)

is that the two pieces that the bulb go into


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jesus2324 said:


> is that the two pieces that the bulb go into


No...it looks like this:










That is assuming you have a standard fluorescent fixture. You could have a bad ballast as well. What type of light is it exactly?


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah it's probably the starter that went bad. You can get them at any improvement store. Replaced with a simple twist.


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

prob ballast


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

malady said:


> prob ballast


That's a possibility as well, but I'd check out the starter first before making that assumption.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

The old light initially didnt turn on but later did. The new light didnt turn on.
It appears that it may be of the following -

1. The light connections are loose
2. The lights are not being properly put/twisted into place
3. Starter needs to be replaced

You need to *first* check, if electricity is coming at the light pin holder point with a tester.
Remember, that the electric connection to the bulb/tube holder is routed through the starter.

Check the wires if there is any loose connection to the bulb/light holder. This may be at (a) the starter (b) the tube holder pins. 
Check the point at which the wire is connected to the bulb holder 'pin connector'.

Sometimes, the pins (in case of T5/8tubes) get broken resulting in a loose connection, need to be checked and replaced if necessary.
Old starters go bad with time, dont work. Change it for a Electronic Starter - much better.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Just swap out the starter from the side that works and see if it lights- if it does it's the starter, if not then it's probably the ballast or wiring. Electronic troubleshooting is a process of eliminating one possibility at a time. :wink:


----------



## jesus2324 (Aug 28, 2010)

this is what mine loks like, can you tell me which one i should replace


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 25, 2011)

The starter is usually visible without dismantling everything like you have. Take a look at the portion where you can see the bulb and look for a small cylinder poking out. Switch the one from the working light to the one that isn't working. If it works after switching it, go to a hardware store and by a new starter.


----------



## jesus2324 (Aug 28, 2010)

i looked for the replaceable starter and couldn't find it, would it help if i said that its an aqueon 55.


----------



## phenosin (Jan 10, 2011)

I currently have the exact same problem...i have tried a new starter which you should be able to see if you are looking at the underpart of the light strip...Is the starter difficult to replace?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

phenosin said:


> I currently have the exact same problem...i have tried a new starter which you should be able to see if you are looking at the underpart of the light strip...Is the starter difficult to replace?


No...if your ballast and fixture have a starter.

A rapid start and instant start ballast will not have an external starter. The rapid-start is built into the ballast and the instant start does not have one at all.

Here is a good read in reference to ballast and starters.

http://nemesis.lonestar.org/reference/e ... nents.html


----------

